# How many Fans Can you run from a SATA power connector?



## Anthony1uk (Feb 16, 2005)

Hi,

Just a quick question here to be sure I do not overload my PSU.

I am asking as my Corsair HX620 blew on me a fortnight ago and am getting a replacement on Monday and want to ensure I play things totally safe.

In my case I have no Molex powered devices so with my Modular Corsair PSU I would rather just have the PSU SATA lead connected to the PSU and leave off all the Molex ones.

The Corsairs SATA Power leads are such that each lead has three SATA power connectors to power a SATA device (so one lead can power three SATA devices).

I have a SATA to Molex adapter cable and would like to power my case fans via Molex through one of these SATA power.

Therefore I would like to know how many Molex connected Case Fans would I safely be able to power with the one SATA power connector?

Or would using a SATA to Molex adapter cable be a bad idea for use in case fans?

Thanks
Anthony.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Personally, I would use the Molex connectors because I don't like any kind of adapter.
I assume up to two fans per SATA connections would be safe.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Just use the normal molex connectors if possible, avoid adapters whenever you can. I usually don't go over three 120mm fans per molex, though I think you can go up to five or six without issues.


----------

